# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  INTERZOO 2008 Quem vai?

## Fernando Soares

Boas

No proximo mês é a Interzoo 2008 na Alemanha.

Quem é que aqui do forum vai visitar este importante evento?

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Fernando,

Quias são as datas e a cidade?

1 abraço,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

a interzoo é unicamente para profissionais do ramo...

----------


## Fernando Soares

> a interzoo é unicamente para profissionais do ramo...


Ola Duarte 

Porque é que dizes isso? Achas que não é possivel arranjar bilhetes de entrada?

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Fernando,
> 
> Quias são as datas e a cidade?
> 
> 1 abraço,


Ola

É em Nuerenberg nos dias 22 a 25 de Maio.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ola
> 
> É em Nuerenberg nos dias 22 a 25 de Maio.



Ve se podemos estar presente, como simples mirones

Podes contar comigo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Ve se podemos estar presente, como simples mirones
> 
> Podes contar comigo






> a interzoo é unicamente para profissionais do ramo...


está tudo bem explicado no site da feira

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Está aqui o site http://www.interzoo.com/en/

aqui estão os custos do bilhete para não profissionais "peixeiros/coraleiros", ou seja, preço para "mirones peixeiros/coraleiros" :SbSourire:  http://www.interzoo.com/en/visitor/ticketshop/

17 paus dos novos para um dia, 28 paus dos novos bilhete permanente...mas e necessária uma credencial passada por uma loja ou veterinário, ou seja um profissional "peixeiro/coraleiro"  :SbSourire:  tem de passar uma credencial para que o "mirone peixeixo/coraleiro"  :SbSourire:  possa adquirir um bilhete, podem ler mais aqui Proof of entitlement to admission

1. Who qualifies as a trade visitor at Interzoo 2008?
2. What documents are required as proof of eligibility?
3. Where can you register and prove your eligibility?




> The following are not admitted: private visitors


Para quem obtenha a tal credencial acima mencionada, dispõe até ao dia 8 de Maio para comprar o bilhete e se comprar em-linha tem de enviar a evidência da credencial por correio electrónico, fax, etc...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

> está tudo bem explicado no site da feira


Duarte nao alinhas???? um fim de semana na alemanha a ver uns  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:    e beber umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Quem esta a pensar em ir???? vou começar a ver preços de bilhetes aviao e Hoteis

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
deixo aqui o elo para o tópico da Interzoo 2006 com as fotografias que os "mirones peixeiros/coraleiros" nos trouxeram na altura...
INTERZOO 2006 - A excursão lusitana 			 			( 1 2)

e aqui o tópico de um profissional Interzoo 2006 ....e vejam a pose da "gata" a provar a comida.... :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

Ja arranjei um convite quem quiser algum avisem arranjo mais 3 (prova de identificaçao Pessoal) para dar acesso a exposiçao

Pedi para me verem preços, e viagens o melhor que recebi é:
saida do Porto - Palma depois Palma - Nürnberg Preço +- 250 euros taxas incluidas
Hotel Ibis perto da feira 49 euros noite (preço de fim de semana) + 6 euros para o pequeno almoço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Duarte nao alinhas???? um fim de semana na alemanha a ver uns      e beber umas    
> 
> Quem esta a pensar em ir???? vou começar a ver preços de bilhetes aviao e Hoteis


eu alinho claro!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Ja arranjei um convite quem quiser algum avisem arranjo mais 3 (prova de identificaçao Pessoal) para dar acesso a exposiçao
> 
> Pedi para me verem preços, e viagens o melhor que recebi é:
> saida do Porto - Palma depois Palma - Nürnberg Preço +- 250 euros taxas incluidas
> Hotel Ibis perto da feira 49 euros noite (preço de fim de semana) + 6 euros para o pequeno almoço


nao tinha visto ainda este teu post...

manda-me o teu ñº tlm por mp

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu e a minha cara-metade gostavamos de ir.

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas
Penso que nesta altura do campeonato os alojamentos estão esgotados e o Ibis já estava esgotado acerca de 1 mês, no entanto se alguém conseguir.........
Carlos Marques

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> aqui estão os custos do bilhete para não profissionais "peixeiros/coraleiros", ou seja, preço para "mirones peixeiros/coraleiros" http://www.interzoo.com/en/visitor/ticketshop/


Pedro Nuno esses são os preços para profissionais...
Aliás hoje liguei para a feira e foi-me dito que é expressamente proibida a entrada a não profissionais...
claro que a questão é torneável...
basta que o pedido de bilhete seja feito pela dita empresa do ramo como sendo para um empregado ou colaborador...
e aí consegue-se...mas só dessa forma...

----------


## Carlos Marques

Pois é Duarte, mas mesmo com bilhete só se dormirem no carro !!!
Carlos Marques

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro Nuno esses são os preços para profissionais...
> Aliás hoje liguei para a feira e foi-me dito que é expressamente proibida a entrada a não profissionais...
> claro que a questão é torneável...
> basta que o pedido de bilhete seja feito pela dita empresa do ramo como sendo para um empregado ou colaborador...
> e aí consegue-se...mas só dessa forma...


 :Olá: Viva Duarte
Parece-me que não leste bem o meu post:




> ...mas e necessária uma credencial passada por uma loja ou veterinário, ou seja um profissional "peixeiro/coraleiro"  tem de passar uma credencial para que o "mirone peixeiro/coraleiro"  possa adquirir um bilhete, podem ler mais aqui Proof of entitlement to admission
> 
> 1. Who qualifies as a trade visitor at Interzoo 2008?
> 2. What documents are required as proof of eligibility?
> 3. Where can you register and prove your eligibility?
> 
>  	Citação:
>  	 	 		 			 				Colocada por *Interzoo*
> _The following are not admitted: private visitors_
> ...


ou seja, eu disse claramente que privados não podem ir, porém se tiverem uma credencial passada por uma empresa do ramo que poderá indicar por exemplo, ser esse visitante um seu colaborador... :yb665: ...já podem visitar...capisce... :SbSourire: ...tens de ler tudo :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Duarte nao alinhas???? um fim de semana na alemanha a ver uns      e beber umas    
> 
> Quem esta a pensar em ir???? vou começar a ver preços de bilhetes aviao e Hoteis



Pois

A ideia do topico era mesmo essa, talves fosse possivel beber-mos la umas canecas juntos. 

Eu vou na quinta feira pelo Porto e regresso na segunda. 
Não tenho presente a companhia aerea nem a hora de voo, foi a  minha mulher que tratou das reservas.
Amanhã confirmo isso.
Em relação as dormidas, normalmente vou ficar a pensões nos arredores, que para alem de serem boas ficam mais baratas, posso dar esta informação amanhã tambem com preços.

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Viva Duarte
> Parece-me que não leste bem o meu post:
> 
> 
> 
> ou seja, eu disse claramente que privados não podem ir, porém se tiverem uma credencial passada por uma empresa do ramo que poderá indicar por exemplo, ser esse visitante um seu colaborador......já podem visitar...capisce......tens de ler tudo
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Pedro

Sei que é isso que esta no site, mas penso que eles vendem os bilhetes sem essas exigencias.
Estive la na penultima edição e comprei os bilhetes na entrada, apenas mostrei um cartão de visita duma empresa que não tinha nada a ver com o ramo.
A minha mulher ja comprou os bilhetes por internet, e como tinha duvidas ligou a saber se podia-mos levar a nossa filha com 8 anos, disseram que podia entrar acompanhada pelos pais e que não pagava bilhete.

No caso de alguem precisar de boleia do aeroporto na alemanha para a feira, em principio posso dar boleia a 2 pessoas.

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

Por motivos de terceiros ao dia de hoje nao me é possivel comparecer nesta visita/convivio, talvez se as coisas se alterarem poderei comparecer....

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,

Eu vou lá estar na feira por causa da revista.
Já reservámos bilhetes de avião e estadia há uns meses atrás.

Abraços

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Estou interessado em ir a Interzoo

Como consigo comprar convites?? Consigo a indicação do expositor...
Iríamos eu e um lojista do ramo Pet aqui do Brasil

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Estou interessado em ir a Interzoo
> 
> Como consigo comprar convites?? Consigo a indicação do expositor...
> Iríamos eu e um lojista do ramo Pet aqui do Brasil


 :Olá: Viva Gustavo Duarte
No post nº 8 tens as explicações todas que consegui reunir.




> Viva
> Está aqui o site http://www.interzoo.com/en/
> 
> aqui estão os custos do bilhete para não profissionais "peixeiros/coraleiros", ou seja, preço para "mirones peixeiros/coraleiros" http://www.interzoo.com/en/visitor/ticketshop/
> 
> 17 paus dos novos para um dia, 28 paus dos novos bilhete permanente...mas e necessária uma credencial passada por uma loja ou veterinário, ou seja um profissional "peixeiro/coraleiro"  tem de passar uma credencial para que o "mirone peixeixo/coraleiro"  possa adquirir um bilhete, podem ler mais aqui Proof of entitlement to admission
> 
> 1. Who qualifies as a trade visitor at Interzoo 2008?
> 2. What documents are required as proof of eligibility?
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Queria saber se:

1 - vende no dia da feira?
2 - é arriscado ir do brasil sem ingressos?
3 - para evitar este risco, é possível ainda comprar antecipado?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Queria saber se:
> 
> 1 - vende no dia da feira?
> 2 - é arriscado ir do brasil sem ingressos?
> 3 - para evitar este risco, é possível ainda comprar antecipado?


 :Olá: Viva Gustavo
Pela descrição que o Fernando Soares nos dá no post nº 20




> Pedro
> 
> Sei que é isso que esta no site, mas penso que eles vendem os bilhetes sem essas exigências.
> Estive la na penúltima edição e comprei os bilhetes na entrada, apenas mostrei um cartão de visita duma empresa que não tinha nada a ver com o ramo.
> A minha mulher ja comprou os bilhetes por internet, e como tinha duvidas ligou a saber se podia-mos levar a nossa filha com 8 anos, disseram que podia entrar acompanhada pelos pais e que não pagava bilhete.
> 
> No caso de alguém precisar de boleia do aeroporto na Alemanha para a feira, em principio posso dar boleia a 2 pessoas.


penso que ficam respondidas as tuas questões, agora uma das dificuldades que quase seguramente vais ter é o alojamento porque normalmente tudo o que é hotel, pensão, etc...está ocupado muitos meses antes. Procura informar-te o melhor possível sobre o alojamento.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Hotel eu ja tenho reserva, estou a procura de ingressos para não ter que ir com a ansiedade de estar indo sem os ingressos...

O Juca vai?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Duarte, não sei se o Julio vai, mas conheço muitos membros deste fórum que vão.

Por isso a lingua Portuguesa vai estar representada.

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Soares

> Queria saber se:
> 
> 1 - vende no dia da feira?
> 2 - é arriscado ir do brasil sem ingressos?
> 3 - para evitar este risco, é possível ainda comprar antecipado?



Ola Gustavo

Na feira normalmente não vendem nada, mas no ultimo dia é possivel que se consiga comprar alguma coisa, mas não é certo.

Podes comprar os ingressos na entrada da feira, apenas te pedem um cartão a justificar que vais como uma empresa.
Estive la a 4 anos atraz e na entrada, não levantaram problemas, so foi necessario mostrar um simples cartão de visita da minha empresa, que nem sequer é do ramo.
Este ano comprei os ingressos pela net, e tive de esperar que eles verificassem se a empresa existe.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Fernando




> 1 - vende no dia da feira?


Na verdade queria ter escrito 1 - vendem ingressos no dia da feira?

Que bom que vendem... Mesmo assim vou continuar a busca de ingressos ...

----------


## Christian Gnad

Para quem não conheçe Nuremberg, alem da Interzoo, tente aproveitar para dar um bom passeio pela cidade e arredores. É uma cidade muito simpática.
Há muitos alojamentos em volta e convem não esquecer que mesmo que se fique a uns 100Km de distânçia está-se a menos de 1 hora da cidade.
Em Redor têm Erlangen, Bamberg, Ingolstadt, Amberg etc, alêm de dezenas de cidades mais pequenas que têm excelentes estalagens, a maioria delas com restaurante, bem melhores que qq ibis.

 Boa Viagem a quem for! :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

 Abraço

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Eu vou ficar em Ernangen...

Gostaria de encontrar os amigos de portugal por lá.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas, :Olá:  
O nosso grupo vai ficar em Bamberg,que é capital mundial da cerveja :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  ,acabamos por nao ir a feira....hehehehehehehe
Pode ser que a gente se encontre por lá.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola


Vou ficar em "Koenigstein" 
Mais ou menos a 60 Klm da feira, mas num hotel perto da autoestrada.

----------

